
ICANN Loses Control of Its Own Domain Names - nickb
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/07/04/icann-pwned.html
======
ovi256
Loved the filename: icann-pwned.html! Thanks to the anonymous web monkey with
a sense of humour. And no offense about the monkey think, I hope - I am a web
monkey too. Aren't we all.

------
jrockway
The real WTF is that the ICANN thinks domain names have anything to do with
security. If you want your users to know your site is you, you need a
certificate that your users trust. Anyone upstream from the user can poison
DNS caches.

------
Hexstream
"ICANN said Thursday that new, unspecified security measures should prevent
such attacks in the future."

    
    
      (if (member domain *ICANN-domains*)
          (error 'security-error)
          (really-transfer domain))

